# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Euro 2016

## Perdita

Any wagers on who will win?  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Any wagers on who will win?


Not England! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

alan45 (14-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Not England!


CanÂ´t see that happening either ... Spain, Germany, Italy and possibly France should do well but we have all seen shock results in the past ... sad to see violence in France before the first game kicks off  :Sad:   :Angry:

----------


## lizann

hoping boys in green do well #coybig

 france or germany as winners

----------

alan45 (14-06-2016), Siobhan (11-06-2016), tammyy2j (12-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

hoping boys in green do well #coybig

 france or germany as winners

----------

Perdita (10-06-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.

----------

Perdita (10-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.


 hope all the underdogs shine, northern ireland too

----------

alan45 (14-06-2016), parkerman (10-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.


 hope all the underdogs shine, northern ireland too

----------

Perdita (10-06-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

Don't think Ireland has any chance but I can always dream

As I am here in Germany, would like them to win. But how great would it be if one of the underdogs won like N. Ireland, Ireland or Wales!!

----------

Perdita (11-06-2016), tammyy2j (12-06-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

Don't think Ireland has any chance but I can always dream

As I am here in Germany, would like them to win. But how great would it be if one of the underdogs won like N. Ireland, Ireland or Wales!!

----------


## lizann

> Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.


 good start by wales

 english fans making waves for wrong reasons, hooligan behaviour bad for proper footie fans

----------


## lizann

> Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.


 good start by wales

 english fans making waves for wrong reasons, hooligan behaviour bad for proper footie fans

----------


## parkerman

> Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.


As I was saying..... :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (12-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Spain will put on a good display after bad World Cup

----------


## parkerman

> Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.


 You read it here first! :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (21-06-2016), tammyy2j (21-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

wales, ireland and northern ireland through woohoo

----------

Perdita (23-06-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

What a match!! was so happy we made it through.. we got bad side of the table, next France and further along the line could be England, Spain or Italy and Germany  ydepending how we do. At the moment I don't care. They played their hearts out yesterday

----------

lizann (23-06-2016), Perdita (23-06-2016), Splashy (23-06-2016)

----------


## Splashy

All the pressure is on the other teams  :Cheer:

----------


## lizann

i hope we beat the french,i know it home turf but after henry hand ball payback knocking them out

----------

parkerman (24-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

im proud of the irish boys both north and south

----------

alan45 (28-06-2016), Siobhan (27-06-2016), tammyy2j (27-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Spain will put on a good display after bad World Cup


I was so wrong  :Embarrassment: 

Belgium or Wales to win hopefully

----------


## Siobhan

Think germany can win this... they are playing younger player who are turning out to be brilliant.

----------

Perdita (29-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

ireland winning fans

----------


## parkerman

> Wales with Gareth Bale could be the shock country this time.


I hate to bring this up again.....but I will!  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (02-07-2016), lizann (02-07-2016), tammyy2j (04-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

hope bale and co go all the way go on wales

----------

alan45 (02-07-2016), parkerman (02-07-2016), Perdita (02-07-2016), tammyy2j (04-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

ronaldo off injured france must be happy

----------


## lizann

delighted france lost well done portugal

----------

Perdita (11-07-2016), Rear window (11-07-2016)

----------

